# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Prirodni postupci - ima li smisla?

## Inso

Evo otvaram novu temu, jer me zanima kolika je uspješnost prirodnih IVF-ova. Pošto sve imamo pravo na 2 prirodnjaka preko HZZO-a, mislim se da li ih je bolje iskoristiti u pauzama između stimuliranih ili na kraju kad potrošim sve stimulirane? Kako ste vi to radile i da li je bilo uspjeha?
Inače mi smo idiopati i u stimuliranim postupcima se sve jajne stanice lijepo oplode, dobijemo po nekoliko blastocista ali bebice još nema..  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Ginger

vec postoji tema pa pogledaj, svasta se pisalo
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60791-I...odnom+postupku
ja imam dvije djevojcice iz prirodnjaka, isto sam popunjavala pauzu izmedju dva stimulirana  :Smile:

----------


## Inso

Hvala ti! Pogledat ću starije postove, nisam znala da već postoji tema.

----------

